# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Chinese online courses
you guys may go to the site: www.hello-han.com
it was compiled by Beijing Normal University, produced by PRC State Information Center.
you will provided online chinese courses just if you register at there.
there're also textbook, CD-ROM and audio CD to help you to learn chinese. 
for more information, please email to: hello.han@hotmail.com

----------


## Анатолий

> you guys may go to the site: www.hello-han.com
> it was compiled by Beijing Normal University, produced by PRC State Information Center.
> you will provided online chinese courses just if you register at there.
> there're also textbook, CD-ROM and audio CD to help you to learn chinese. 
> for more information, please email to: hello DOT han AT hotmail DOT com

 I haven't found the description for that. Could you please give more details? Let me know if you don't want to post here. I'll send you a PM or an email. I am learning Chinese. Will they send a textbook and a CD-ROM as well, just for registering?  我学习汉语,我觉得汉语很有意思。 
BTW, posting your email like this is safer against spam: "hello DOT han AT hotmail DOT com". People will understand it. You can edit your post.

----------


## demoore

On this website : http://www.chinese-tools.com/learn/chinese, you don't need to register.
Nice too...

----------


## tdcinprc

谢谢，我马上看看一下！

----------

